# ASX website revamp



## cdafam (21 September 2013)

Hi all

Apologies if this is a duplicate (can't seem to find a recent thread on this). 

But what has happened to the ASX website? In particular, where did they stow all of the factsheet info for each sector?

Some of the links are also dead as well. 

Are they still transitioning into a new look? Cost-cutting? Revised product-offering (in terms of provision of information). It seems they are moving things onto the spindices website. Or this is old news?

Haven't checked around in a while so apologies if these are bad questions.


----------

